

NSA leaker Snowden's passport revoked - stefap2
http://www.newsdaily.com/asia/12d80ac4c423c48b832b9d00083e5b13/ap-source-nsa-leaker-snowdens-passport-revoked

======
a3n
"The U.S. official would only discuss the passport on the condition of
anonymity because the official was not authorized to discuss the matter."

He leaked a private matter between a citizen and his government.

------
sold
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927928)

